# Funny Crav Maga Video



## Happy-Papi (Jun 15, 2013)

Found this in YouTube. 
Enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfDMrMmAC_A


----------



## Takai (Jun 16, 2013)

I had to stop part way through. Couldn't see the video through the tears anyways.


----------



## skribs (Nov 23, 2013)

Kinda reminds me of a kid in my TKD class.  Whenever we're doing handgrabs he'll say something like "Hey, give me your Doritos" or something silly like that.


----------

